# wall mirror



## SlickSqueegie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, was going thru some pics and found this one. I made this in my fathers shop a few years back.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great. Love the style of this one. Great work Slick.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice frame on that.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice mirror.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 24, 2012)

nice one! so who was the happy customer who got this?


----------



## BarbS (Feb 7, 2012)

Very classy mirror!


----------

